# R35 Cat back exhaust



## Swanny84 (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi I’m looking for a cat back exhaust for my r35 I already have a y-pipe so I’m nearly there!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Whifbitz are a decent price or keep an eye in the parts section for used stuff


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Have a 102mm system here if needed £1k


----------



## Swanny84 (Dec 27, 2019)

TABZ said:


> Have a 102mm system here if needed £1k


Ok cool what is the make?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Swanny84 said:


> Ok cool what is the make?


GTC/SVM with rear baffles removed.

Can send you some pics if you post up your contact info.


----------



## Swanny84 (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes mate my email is [email protected]


----------



## Swanny84 (Dec 27, 2019)

TABZ said:


> GTC/SVM with rear baffles removed.
> 
> Can send you some pics if you post up your contact info.


What’s the reason for selling?


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Did you find a system?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve got a system, not too sure which brand but if your still looking I’ll find more details out


----------

